# WTF!!!



## MrBredli (Jan 18, 2006)

Someone put an ad up on Pet Link this morning advertising Red Eared Sliders, they just put another one up saying all sold! Has to be a G-Up..


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

They probably got 100 emails telling them they were illegal so claimed they were sold, not the first time they have been for sale there, and wont be the last.


----------



## alby (Jan 18, 2006)

hehe i seen that too and thought the same thing lol should put a ad up selling boas lol


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 18, 2006)

I wonder how many e-mails went to NPWS?


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 18, 2006)

pugsly said:


> They probably got 100 emails telling them they were illegal so claimed they were sold,



Lol, thats what I recon 2. :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 18, 2006)

I wonder if they got away with it....it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

thats one specie's you never want over there ! we have them loose here in the UK, they survive our winters no problem & the amount of damage they do to the pond/rivers & its native inhabitants is unreal ! excellent croc food tho (not that ive fed any of course or suggest you do so ! ) :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jan 18, 2006)

I wont do that again, my inbox was full for a week. 



alby said:


> should put a ad up selling boas lol


----------



## Retic (Jan 18, 2006)

We have large wild populations in NSW and up here, probably other places as well.



Moreliaman said:


> thats one specie's you never want over there ! we have them loose here in the UK, they survive our winters no problem & the amount of damage they do to the pond/rivers & its native inhabitants is unreal ! excellent croc food tho (not that ive fed any of course or suggest you do so ! ) :wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 18, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> thats one specie's you never want over there ! we have them loose here in the UK, they survive our winters no problem & the amount of damage they do to the pond/rivers & its native inhabitants is unreal ! excellent croc food tho (not that ive fed any of course or suggest you do so ! ) :wink:



Sad to say that it is too late for some areas as they have already established themselves


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

jeez......is there a list anywhere of the non-native species that are infesting australia ?


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2006)

Cane Toads
Dogs
Cats
Red Eared Sliders
Feral Pidgeon
Bar Shouldered Dove
Indian Mynah
Sewer Rat
Black Rat
House Mouse
Corn Snake
Water Buffalo
Horse
Goat
Donkey
Red Dear
Hare
Rabbit
Sparrow
Pig
Fire Ant
Crazy Ant
Starling
Blackbird
Asian House Gecko
There are more dear species and I think some types of bovine too, anyone else wanna add to that list? Some have highly detremental impacts, other not so as harmfull.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 18, 2006)

We need something on that list that directly affects the human population. Apprently the destruction of native flora and fauna isn't a big enough issue. We need disease ridden monkeys....armies of them that roam the streets at night...they're smart and can get into houses and pluck small children from their beds while they sleep...yeah...then ppl will start screaming that we need to do more about the eradication of exotics..


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 18, 2006)

Dicco said:


> Cane Toads
> Dogs
> Cats
> Red Eared Sliders
> ...



And one of our favourite English gifts, the fox :wink: Kiwis and Springbok too :shock:


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh! how could I forget the fox! One of the worst, up there with cats and rabbits, I think goats are high up there too.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 18, 2006)

Camels...fun for riding tho


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2006)

Oops, I forgot the fish!
Euro Carp
Gambusia
Tilapia
Goldfish
Guppies
Swordtails
Platys
Blue Acara
'Roach'
Quinnat Salmon

Also
Rusa Deer
American Cockroach

Any more?


----------



## dpeica (Jan 18, 2006)

Rainbow trout
Brown trout
Brook trout
Tench
English Perch
Weather loaches
Convict cichlids
bristle-nose plecs (un-confirmed)


----------



## Tommo (Jan 18, 2006)

banteng

cant think of any others left


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2006)

Dicco said:


> Cane Toads
> Dogs
> Cats
> Red Eared Sliders
> ...



Barshouldered doves are native to Australia. You're thinking of Spotted Turtle Doves.
Asian House Geckos are also thought to be possibly native.
American Cockroach is cosmopolitan.

And the word Moreliaman used was "infested" - we aren't infested with Red-eared Sliders or Corn Snakes, or Fire Ants or Crazy Ants.



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

bloddy hell.............you have fire ants ?? where ?

cant see why some of those are on the list though, cant exactly see donkeys being hard to track down or control !

And yes i said "infested" its just a figure of speech hix, take a chill pill m8 :wink: !


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2006)

There was an outbreak of Fire ants around Brisbane, but it seems to have been wiped out.
Hix, not all of Aust, but they infest small areas, and I'm talking about Christmas Island with the Crazy ants, sorry bout the dove, got confused and the american cockroach may be cosmopolitan, but it was intoduced.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

sorry, are cornsnakes loose in the wild then ? i never knew that !


----------



## Dicco (Jan 18, 2006)

They have been listed as a feral species somewhere I believe, they have been found around the Sydney area.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 18, 2006)

Other deer species probably include fallow and chital. Can't see hog deer being much of a problem. They never really took off as a farmed species.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Personally, I think we should have added ourselves to the list!!!


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 18, 2006)

> Personally, I think we should have added ourselves to the list!!!



I agree you should have added yourself 

Just jokes :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2006)

Dicco said:


> Hix, not all of Aust, but they infest small areas, and I'm talking about Christmas Island with the Crazy ants, and the american cockroach may be cosmopolitan, but it was intoduced.



Crazy ants on Xmas Island - fair enough, I was thinking mainland Australia, but I have to agree with that one.

As for American Cockroach, I always assumed it was from Australia (or Australasia). A quick Google has confirmed they are not native to this part of the world. I stand corrected again.

And Morelia - I'm chillin' ! I just didn't want you to get the wrong impression of this place!



Hix


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Personally, I think we should have added ourselves to the list!!!



Totally agree Pete. R U sure you went to Duntroon? Such words of wisdom makes me think not :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah mate I went there but I quit 3 years after graduating. Now I'm an accountant. I am not sure if Stencorp just wanted me on the list or maybe all accountants. Accountants infest places really. We don't make anything. Just spend heaps of recources telling people what things cost or how much money they have. Much worse than rabbits, cats foxes etc.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 18, 2006)

Can't make a beautiful coat out of an accountant though!!


----------



## stencorp69 (Jan 18, 2006)

> Accountants infest places really



I forgot you were an accountant - I take back the just jokes :twisted: 



> Just spend heaps of recources telling people what things cost or how much money they have



Or don't have


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

PMSL Stencorp. But surely you must have at least 40 cents. I know I saved 40 cents today. (should we now re-open Late Night Posts)

Lily has a really good point though. Why have all the greenies stopped fox furs. Surely they are a good way to give people incentives to wipe them out?


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

stencorp69 said:


> > Personally, I think we should have added ourselves to the list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO now now ! :lol: 

I watched slatemans micky takes on croc hunting ! good stuff! although im sure he looks more like "blakey" from one of the old carry on movies! :wink: 

Fire ants would be the worst on that list i reckon, insects would be one of the worst things to try and control ! 
How did all this stuff get out ? I can understand some of it being able to escape capivity, but ancistrus, livebearers & convicts ! must have been deliberate releases? whats a "banteng" ? :? 

Hix, no worries about wrong impressions m8, ive been contenplating moving to aus for nearly 10 years now, and nothing anyone could say would discourage me now ! and anyway...if i dont like it...i can always go somewhere else ! (america excluded!) 

And peter, sorry my friend, but the only experince's ive had with accountants have been them telling how much money i dont have ! ( usually after handing me thier bill too !) :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> [How did all this stuff get out ?



Umm, I guess you would have to ask the englishmen that bought it here Mark.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Lily has a really good point though. Why have all the greenies stopped fox furs. Surely they are a good way to give people incentives to wipe them out?



The fox fur trade actually keeps the foxes in farms and ranch them. They don't use wild foxes for the fur, as a fur is made up of several pelts. Wild foxes are shot, and that damages the fur, ranched animals can be euthanased without damage to the hide.

It's the ranching the greenies don't like. They don't like the British foxhunts (with hounds and horses) too much either. 



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

Well im not a greenie but i do believe there are more humaine ways to control an animal than to chase it around the contryside with dogs! Just the upper classes excuse for so called sport ! Id like to chase a few of them around a field with my dogs ! dont know about rubbing their blood on my childrens faces tho !

So it was englishmen that brought everything over then ? and then let it go ! even cornsnakes eh pete !! ? :? englishmen released those to yeah ? lol

sorry Hix, what was it you said about getting the wrong impressions ?? lol


----------



## shamous1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry guys for my ignorance but what is a red eyed slider?

I'll borrow a line from Wombat - The only stupid question is the one not asked. :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Good point Shamous. I believe it is a little terrapin thing that is infecting the nepean river in sydney because, like bloody Mynah birds it is better adapted to our place.

And yeah Mark, OK, you got me on one thing, the corn snake. But you still imported the accountants!!! And me (via my 2nd fleet ancestors).


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

A red eared slider is a terrapin :wink: usually associated with the "teenage mutant ninja turtle" craze !

no worries peter, :lol: Cracking little new addition you have there wandering around the house ! how much did he/she set you back ?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey morlia when are you moving over here>?

And to Sydney I imagine, bugger those other states off! (Runs and hides in the closet now..!)


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

pugsly, soon mate, soon !! I have a few things here i need to sell (2 hatchling bredlis,1 jungle, 2 marine tanks) not alot but its around $3000.00 worth of stuff, I'd be mad to leave it, im hoping i'll be there within the next few months :wink: sooner the better!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Sweet, well be sure to come around for a beer when you arrive!

I had a marine tank up and going but damn too much maintenence for me.. Had a few Blue Tangs and clowns (of course) a six line wrasse, and a coral beauty, but my favourite was my banded shrimp he was awesome..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

pugsly said:


> banded shrimp he was awesome..



Sounds like a fancy name for a prawn to me. Did you eat it?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

lol no mate, he died after about 18months.. 

Here he is


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Skinny prawn. Probably died of malnutrition. Or stress cause he didn't have a missus. hehehe


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

hehe to hard to tell if they are male or female, so didnt ever bother getting another one or they would have killed each other..

What do you keep moreliaman? 

And sorry MrBredli for hijacking this thread!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

pugsly said:


> And sorry MrBredli for hijacking this thread!



yeah, sorry Bred's. Started as Terrapins and ended up as prawns!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 19, 2006)

No probs, thats what threads are for 8)


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2006)

There used to be a large market for fox pelts, especially from cold areas. Farmers would be paid around $20-50 per pelt, depending on condition, bullet holes etc. As a rsult, most farming areas had several locals who would go out once a week or so and shoot all the foxes they could find, skin them, sell the pelts and throw a carton or two to the farmers who's properties they had accessed to shoot the foxes. With the advent on faux fur and the stigma attatched to wearing fur, this all stopped, coinciding with the drop in the price of lambs. Farmers no longer found it economical to shoot foxes, numbers went up hugely and they are struggling to bring them under control.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know whether to call that false economy, false environmentalism or just plain stupid. I would love a fox fur coat, especially if I knew it had been created from "wild harvested" foxes, in turn helping farmers and the environment.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 19, 2006)

Somebody told me redbacks were introduced? I found that hard to believe?? Anybody know for sure?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Redbacks were'nt but Black Widows are American so they probably were.


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

There will be quite a few people up here pleased and very surprised to hear the Fire Ants have been wiped out, last I heard their range was spreading. 



Dicco said:


> There was an outbreak of Fire ants around Brisbane, but it seems to have been wiped out.
> Hix, not all of Aust, but they infest small areas, and I'm talking about Christmas Island with the Crazy ants, sorry bout the dove, got confused and the american cockroach may be cosmopolitan, but it was intoduced.


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

I did wonder when someone would include us, the 'achievements' of the others mentioned pale into insignificance against the damage we have done and continue to do. 



peterjohnson64 said:


> Personally, I think we should have added ourselves to the list!!!


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

But you can't make a beautiful coat out of fur either, the only place it looks beautiful is on an animal other than a human. :wink: 



reptililian said:


> Can't make a beautiful coat out of an accountant though!!


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

Not at all, most on the list are recent arrivals and can't in anyway be blamed on the English try as they might :lol: 



Moreliaman said:


> So it was englishmen that brought everything over then ? and then let it go ! even cornsnakes eh pete !! ? :? englishmen released those to yeah ? lol


----------



## peterescue (Jan 19, 2006)

Red eared sliders are a NTh American freshwater turtle. 
Heres some pics of the various colour stages.
http://www.saltgrassflats.com/wildlife/redeared_slider.html


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally, the thread is back to Terrapins!!!


----------



## peterescue (Jan 19, 2006)

terrapin is a native Nth American word for any edible chelid.
Much like mala is an Australian Aboriginal word for any edible hopping marsupial.


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

and is only strictly speaking applied to the Diamondback Terrapin in the States.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 19, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Redbacks were'nt but Black Widows are American so they probably were.



Closely related species, once thought to be subspecies but now all elevated to species level.

_Lactrodectus mactans _is the Black Widow, range - Nth America. Most popularly identified as being black with a red hourglass on it's underside just anterior to the spinnarets.

_Lactrodectus hasseltii _is the Australian Redback, so named because of the broad redstripe down the middle of it's back.

_Latrodectus tridecimguttatus_, the Malmignatte or 13-spotted Spider. Found in Southern Russia, Ukraine. Black with 13 pale spots over the body.

_Latrodectus katipo_, the Katipo. Found in New Zealand. Interestingly, the Katipo's habitat is beaches.

_Latrodectus atritus_, the Black Katipo, also found in NZ. Both species are endangered and the subject of management plans.


I can't talk about the variation in the non-Australian species, but I am familiar with the Redback. They come in many different colours. I've heard there are some with greenish and yellow stripes. I've seen some with white stripes. Some come with no stripes at all (i.e. all black). Others come with spots.

Many come with the red hourglass. In fact, I was looking at one today - big red stripe and the hourglass. I found one years ago with just the hourglass and, thinking it was a Black Widow, took it into the Museum to Dr Mike Gray who told me it was actually a Redback but looked like a Widow. 

The reason I bring all this up is because, as far as I'm aware, there are no Black Widows in Australia, just Redback lookalikes.

Interestingly, one theory that has been suggested is that the Redback itself is introduced from some Pacific Islands, arriving here in the 1800's.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Jan 19, 2006)

there is a terrapin schizm between the States and Britian, It was what triggered the US war of independence.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

firstly peter i think you'll find its spelt "schism" 
and also can you clarify that for me, i was under the impression that terrapin was from from the algonquian language and mean's "a little turtle".

would be interesting to find out where you got edible from.
cheers
mark


----------



## Retic (Jan 19, 2006)

My understanding was that the only chelonian named terrapin was the Diamondback and it was the staple diet of the locals.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

well not 100% here, but 99% about the meaning of terrapin ! youre probubally right in that respect ash, they were a tribe from alaska & surrounding areas, but they wernt the only indian tribe to use the word terrapin.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 20, 2006)

the americans usually refer to terrapins as "sliders" 
and ash i know the diamondback (and its other sub's) are the only marine/brackish terrapin, and yes they were good/regular sorce of food, infact i think some people still hunt & eat them today


----------



## peterescue (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats alright Moreliaman, you mispelt Algonquin. :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 20, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## markinaus (Jan 21, 2006)

ARE CORN SNAKE FERAL IN AUSTRALIA i HAVE NEVER SEEN THEM I AM IN CENTRAL QUEENSLAND.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 21, 2006)

how do you know one hasnt seen you though !!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 21, 2006)

> ARE CORN SNAKE FERAL IN AUSTRALIA i HAVE NEVER SEEN THEM I AM IN CENTRAL QUEENSLAND.




Corn Snakes are not considered feral.

There have been some illegal escapees found, and rumours of a wild breeding populations, but nothing officially confirmed (that I'm aware of). If there were, they'd be classed as introduced, not feral.

And STOP YELLING!



Hix


----------

